# Rice vs Quinoa or Millet



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

OK, so I admit, I've never tasted either Quinoa or Millet. I'm looking for ways to introduce them to our diet.

I see that many people seem to use them in place of rice? Is this correct?

I'm not sure my family will cope if I just up and make the switch. Is it possible to serve millet or quinoa mixed in with rice? Would I need to cook them seperately?

Thanks for any help

(and ideas on how to get my typical American diet eating husband to enjoy this "weird" food).


----------



## vermontana (Oct 21, 2005)

You can make a pilaf using both quinoa and millet, and even add some rice in there too, add veggies, butter, onion, spices, etc. There is a company called Seeds of Change that is sold at most large supermarkets and nat. food stores, and they make a few different boxed quinoa and millet pilaf mixes, which are pretty good. I made some for my sister and her husband the other night (who eat very mainstream, southern down home food), and they both thought it was great! For cooking ideas, you could search on recipezaar or other recipe web sites. I think quinoa is very tasty, and I prefer it over rice. Plus, it is super high in digestible protein and packs more bang for your buck, nutritionally, than does rice.


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

I use it as a rice replacement.

I found a good wa to use it is in soup. It kinda works in the place of barley as a filler.

Remember, it takes on the flavor of what it is cooked with. You can make it with lemon juice in itor garlic.

I would think that adding it to rice a t first wouldbe a good way to introduce it.

It really is good. My family liked the switch. You could always fib and say it is "fancy" rice


----------



## homemademomma (Apr 1, 2004)

okay, quinoa is waaaaay tastier than rice or barley, imo. the texture is awesome if you cook it right. and it can definitely take the place of rice or barley in any dish. i love making quinoa with lemon juice, olive oil, salt pepper, and chopped fresh onion and tomato. mmmmmmmmm

oh yea- it cooks way faster than rice so if you wanted to mix it to get used to the taste, youd have to cook it separate. ime, most people like quinoa- it has a mild flavor and doesnt taste "healthy", you know? it tastes like a refined grain.


----------



## fromscatteredtribe (Mar 27, 2003)

i think quinoa is better than rice too and it is an easy substitute.

it is also a COMPLETE protein...you could tell the atkins folks that


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

First - I wouldn't say millet and quinoa are necessarily better than brown rice - they have different properties and nutrients. Millet and quinoa are higher in protein and iron, but brown rice is really high in B vitamins.

You cannot cook millet or quinoa with brown rice because the cooking times are much different but you can cook millet and quinoa together. As for eating them instead of rice at a meal, just be aware that the texture is a lot different - softer and smaller. My kids like millet and quinoa all right but my dh doesn't like them at all.

Besides a rice type side dish, here are a couple of other ways to serve it -

as porridge:

Cream of Millet Cereal
Millet porridge has been said to help alleviate morning sickness. The taste and texture is similar to Cream of Wheat®. To save time in the morning, toast the grains the night before.

1 cup millet
Pinch sea salt
5 cups water

Toast millet in dry skillet, stirring occasionally, until mixture begins to pop (about 5 minutes). Cool and grind to powder in blender or coffee grinder. Place water in pan. Whisk in ground millet and salt. Bring to a boil and simmer uncovered for 20 minutes, or until mixture is thickened and millet is soft. Stir occasionally to keep mixture from scorching. Serve with milk, cream, butter, flaxseed oil, and/or dried fruit if desired.

Makes 4 servings

Note: For a richer cereal, substitute milk for half of the water in the cereal.

Variations

Cream of Rice Cereal: Substitute brown rice for millet.
Cream of Barley Cereal: Substitute barley for millet.
Cream of Wheat Cereal: Substitute wheat or spelt berries for millet.

High-Protein Porridge
This cereal is a good source of minerals and B vitamins, as well as protein.

1/3 cup quinoa
1/3 cup millet
1/3 cup amaranth
5 cups water
Pinch sea salt
1/4 cup flax or sesame seeds, ground
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon or cardamom (optional)

Rinse quinoa. Place grains, water, and sea salt in heavy-bottomed pot. Bring to a boil over high heat. Reduce heat and simmer uncovered 25 to 30 minutes, stirring occasionally to prevent cereal from sticking to bottom of pan. Stir in ground seeds and spices.

Makes 4 servings

Millet Mashies
This is a delicious alternative to mashed potatoes. It is a good source of protein and iron and the vitamin C from the cauliflower and parsley help the iron to be absorbed. We love it with a mushroom gravy.

1 1/2 cups millet
4 cups cauliflower florets
5 cups water
Pinch sea salt
2 teaspoons miso
Black pepper to taste
1/4 cup minced parsley (optional)

Place millet, cauliflower, water, and sea salt in a pan. Cover and bring to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer 25 minutes, or until water is absorbed. Stir in miso. Puree millet mixture in food processor, using additional water or milk to get a mashed potato consistency. (Food mill can also be used.) Season with black pepper if desired. Sprinkle with parsley.

Makes 8 servings

Millet-Veggie Burgers
These are great on a bun or in a pita pocket. My kids love them spread with Thousand Island Dressing (page xxx).

1/2 zucchini, grated or minced
1 carrot, grated or minced
1/2 cup packed greens (kale, chard, collards), minced
3 cups cooked millet
1/4 cup Toasted Seed Mix (page xxx) or toasted sesame seeds
1 egg or 1 tablespoon olive oil
2 teaspoons soy sauce
1 teaspoon dried oregano

Preheat oven to 400ºF. Oil a baking sheet. Combine all ingredients by hand or in a food processor. Scoop out 1/3 cup at a time (an ice cream scoop works well) and shape into patties. Place on prepared baking sheet. Bake 10 to 15 minutes on each side, or until brown and crisp.

Makes 9 burgers

Note: You can make these in seconds with a food processor. Mince the vegetables in the food processor with the metal blade. Add the remaining ingredients, and pulse to mix.

Variation: Substitute cooked brown rice or quinoa for the millet.


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

Thank you!

Well I took the plunge last night. I made a cheesy rissoto with brocolli, peas, zucchini and carrots. I used white rice (yeah I know), and added some quinoa and millet. Cooked it all together like I would normally cook rice.

Came out great!

Thanks!


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

That's a good point - millet and quinoa do have the same cooking time as white rice. Glad it worked out.


----------

